# where to get teacup yorkies & tea cup pomeranians ???



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone know a breeder or someone selling teacup yorkies or pomeranians?

looking to get the girl friend one for Christmas. been looking on craiglist and kijiji but mostly just been getting lots of emails of scammers. 


Please let me know if you can help me out!

Thanks!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could try the classified section of the Province or Vancouver Sun.
Dogs For Sale around Vancouver - Vancouver Province
Dogs For Sale around Vancouver - Vancouver Sun

Yorkshire Terrier in British Columbia
Pomeranian in British Columbia


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a tough time looking for our future dog locally, but I found a breeder in Washington State that I like. The marketplace is that much bigger on the other side of the border if you're willing to bring a pup back. I just did a quick google:

Teacup Yorkie Puppies For Sale In Washington State - Yakaz For sale


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike, try Kristy in Langley, she is a Yorkie breeder in Lagnley who breeds quality yorkies.
Spoild Rotten Yorkshire Terriers


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

do you know if theres any requiments on bringing a pup back? paper work? etc?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Health Certificate proving UTD on all vaccines, rabies vaccine administered w/in the last 30 days, receipt from breeder is always a good thing. I don't remember if they need to be chipped though....

Keep in mind that teacup anythings (furry ones, not rays) are retardedly imbred to attain the small size, so be prepared for possible hefty vet bills


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Health Certificate proving UTD on all vaccines, rabies vaccine administered w/in the last 30 days, receipt from breeder is always a good thing. I don't remember if they need to be chipped though....
> 
> Keep in mind that teacup anythings (furry ones, not rays) are retardedly imbred to attain the small size, so be prepared for possible hefty vet bills


I don't think that puppies need the rabies vaccine if they are under 8 weeks old (maybe 12 weeks?).

Teensy dogs are very delicate as well. I know somebody that bought his daughter a teacup Yorkie for Christmas one year. The puppy tried to jump up on the couch, fell backwards, and snapped it's neck. Died instantly. There were lots of tears.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Teensy dogs are very delicate as well. I know somebody that bought his daughter a teacup Yorkie for Christmas one year. The puppy tried to jump up on the couch, fell backwards, and snapped it's neck. Died instantly. There were lots of tears.


Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

No, under 8 weeks they don't require vaccines. Most reputable breeders won't let them leave mom till they're 12 weeks though.

Try Yorkie Puppies forsale | B.C. Canada, they're CKC reg'd & don't seem like they're trying to cash in on the "teacup" craze.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> No, under 8 weeks they don't require vaccines. Most reputable breeders won't let them leave mom till they're 12 weeks though.


That's a very good point. My mom bred her dogs a few times and she always found that the last puppy to leave the parents (usually around 4+ months) ended up having the most confidence & best personality.


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

First off, I suggest you make sure the girlfriend is really wanting a puppy and is prepared for the work that is involved with an 8-12 week old little one. I currently am fostering a 13 week old puppy who just had major surgery for a hernia yet he still has managed to destroy over $300 worth of my stuff as well as I've had to clean my carpets twice and am seriously thinking about buying stocks in the paper towel company! And just to add - I actually have a dog door and a fair sized back yard that he really has no interest in using other than to go out and chew on my trees.

Second, there is no such thing as a teacup anything. Read this for more information: 
The sad truth about "teacup dogs"

Third, please be aware of back yard breeders and puppy mill dogs BEFORE you purchase a puppy. Do some google searches and you'll find lots of information. I'm sure the last thing you want is a dog that is going to cost you 5X (or even more) the amount you paid for it in vet bills down the road.

The best way to choose a puppy is to go see a litter and select one of them. Just because the dog is small doesn't mean it won't be as much work as a big dog, trust me!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree on no such thing as teacup. Toy dog. Varying in size according to genetics. Most pups end up the mothers size. Be sure to see the parents. And also there's alot of poor quality yorkies. Big floppy ears, heavy coat, etc. the tiny ones are fragile. I bred yorkies . Some are born tiny and some can also die of blood sugar crash if they don't eat enough often enough. The duct to their liver is defective .
I wouldn't go anything under 4 to 4.5 pounds. Tiny ones are fragile. I've seen alot in my years of grooming and raising. Yorkies as it is lose their teeth young, tiny ones are usually gumbies very young.
The new dogs in Canada annual magazine is out. Stick with a Canadian kennel club breeder who wi
L back up their pups. 
Also don't select the fluffier one. They get wooly coats. No silky coat. The thinnest coat ones will get silky hair .
I'd take your time and don't rush into getting the first one you find.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275035,-122.835487


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks for the heads up although i do have a dog already so taking care and vet bills etc is not a problem. 

and thanks for the tips April, been to your store plenty of times so i know you're pretty known when it comes to stuff like this. welcome back btw =D


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Bluebarry said:


> thanks for the heads up although i do have a dog already so taking care and vet bills etc is not a problem.


Oh man, you either didn't have your dog as a puppy or you have forgotten! :lol: I thought I was prepared too. I have two dogs, both over 80 pounds so I figured "How much work can a puppy be" as it had been 6 years, almost to the day, that my oldest was a puppy. Either he was a MUCH better puppy or I just plain forgot!

Good luck, and put all your expensive stuff away - FAR away because that's what they go for first for some reason. 

And just an after thought... vet bills are a problem if you get a sick dog. My 6 year old is, no kidding, a ten thousand dollar dog. He was sick for 2 years before we figured out how to solve his mange problem. Mind you he was a rescue from Chilliwack and I knew he was sick, I just didn't expect him to be THAT sick for THAT long. There is a reason that registered breeders charge so much for their dogs... in the long run it is completely worth it as you won't have the health issues that you could, and most likely would get from a pet store puppy.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a friend that breeds tiny tiny poms, but man their not cheap.. 2800 a pop
but they are the smallest ive seen by far, full grown male was only size mug cup


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen alot of very I'll tiny poms in my days..seizures..collapsed trachea and can hardly breathe..I'd stay clear of the tiny tiny poms. Haven't had a tiny one yet that came in and healthy. And the tiny ones very short lived.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235436,-123.185060


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah i just want something that maxes around 5 pounds, would that still be consider a "teacup"?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The size of a teacup - 5 pounds ?!! Some of April's discuses are bigger than that.

Why not get her a tank with a couple nice discus or those cute goldfish from April. Daniel made a pink colour stand before as well  You'll never see that coming out of my shop :lol:


----------

